# bottle



## wmiz59 (Feb 24, 2006)

i work at a private highschool in mass and we had a bad wind storm and a pine tree uprouted and under the pine tree a bottle appeared and it says humphreys veterinary specifics and it has a horse in the middle of the glass it is about 4" in height and is clear would anybody know how old this might be thanks


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 24, 2006)

That depends most of them i saw are from the 1920s or earlier. I would need to know if it has threads and if the seam goes over the top or stops in the neck.

 rick


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 25, 2006)

wmiz59,

 Below is an ad for the Humphreys vet medicine mid 1880's, he also sold meds of human consumption, I have an article from *OLD BOTTLE magazine* if you email your address I'll send you a copy. If you do a search on HUMPHREYS HOMEOPATIC SPECIFICS you'll get quite a bit of info. Humphreys was still in business when the article was writen in the 1970's.

 https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/cc6pack/3dcec6b5.jpg


----------



## wmiz59 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------

